# Abranet for finishing.



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Do any of you use Abranet for your sanding prior to finishing?
About a year ago I was given a sample and was converted, i now use almost nothing else, it is as you may guess an abrasive net, it does not clog, lasts and lasts, much longer than most other abrasives, extracting the dust through the net is very simple and 100per cent, thus keeping your work clean.
Available as sheets, on a roll or as discs.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Interesting you should ask, I've not used it in wood working, but in have in sanding the walls in the shop, at least I think it is the same or similar. Basically it looks like a net and does not clog with the sheet rock dust.

Where do you get it and what grits does it come in, can it be use with the hook and loop type sanders, does it outlast other sanding disks?


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Jerry.
Abranet is made by Mirka abrasives.
You can buy through Ebay but I would think that there must be many outlets in the States.
It has hook and loop ability.
Outlasts anything else I have tried.
I have not come across any very fine grit, the only ones I have used have been 80 and 120.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

derek willis said:


> Jerry.
> Abranet is made by Mirka abrasives.
> You can buy through Ebay but I would think that there must be many outlets in the States.
> It has hook and loop ability.
> ...


Derek & Jerry, according to Charles Neil (One of my favorite on-line woodworkers) it comes in some really fine grits. Take a look at his video 'Rubbing Out a Finish'...
http://charlesneilwoodworking.com/category_player.php?type=1&cat=3

Here is just one place to get it... http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=5922
I got this with a Google search for "Abranet" and several other sources were listed.


----------



## Woodsurgin (Apr 9, 2009)

I have good results with Abranet abrasive pads on my Porter Cable orbital sander.
The pads last quite a while.


----------

